# Wonder Woman



## Havingfun (Apr 27, 2013)

Has anyone had luck growing Wonder Woman from seed? I started 3 strains 15 days ago in Jiffy pods. Well 10 where Snow White/ 5 Ice and 5 wonder Woman. Well all but the Wonder Woman popped and are 2-3 inches tall. But not a single Wonder Woman popped.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Apr 28, 2013)

Good luck with to what yual have and as fur the wonder woman well I wonder bout woman all the time but dont gets me any smarter to them so I just stick with what I do knows movin forward   Good luck to the rest pilgrem 

BWD


----------



## Havingfun (Apr 28, 2013)

Is wonder woman a Nirvana strain? I ask because if I order from another place am I still getting Nirvana seeds.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Apr 28, 2013)

Hey I found that Seedsman has wonder woman as well but don't know if the original is from Nirvana stock or not. Here is where I found it: hxxp://www.worldwide-marijuana-seeds.com/products/seedsman-wonder-woman       I have never grown the wonder woman myself but I have had whole batches of seeds fail before. I would recommend that you contact Nirvana and tell them your situation, and see if they will send you some more beans to try out. 

Those kinds of failures is why I prefer to germ in paper towels. That way I know for sure if they are good or bad before I put them in soil.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 28, 2013)

I had 5 Wonder Woman that I got from Nirvana.  All 5 sprouted just fine.  However they did not survive my friend's puppy...I had them out on the window seat getting some sun in anticipation of transplanting to a larger container when he pounced on them.  I was not able to save anything, but they did sprout just fine.


----------



## Havingfun (Apr 28, 2013)

Thanks for the input everyone. I opened a Ticket with Nirvana. But not sure I want to deal with Wonder Woman again by waiting 3 weeks to get them and find another bad batch. If I have a option I would try White Rino seeds. My wife has some of it for her night time snack and likes it. LOL


----------



## sasnak (Apr 30, 2013)

I ran some Wonder Woman this past year with great results.
Seeds were from Nirvana, 6 out of 6 germinated with 4 females that produced well.


----------



## Havingfun (May 5, 2013)

Well I ordered 5 more. I also ordered some Rockwool to try this time with them instead of Jiffy pods. See if it will work this time.


----------



## Locked (May 5, 2013)

Havingfun said:
			
		

> Well I ordered 5 more. I also ordered some Rockwool to try this time with them instead of Jiffy pods. See if it will work this time.



I never had much luck with those Jiffy pods(pucks), I went back to the soak for 12-24 hours and then moist paper towel in a ziploc bag on a cable box for a couple days.  jmo


----------



## Havingfun (May 5, 2013)

Doing it that way you are taking lets say a full glass of water and just put the seeds in it for 12-24 hrs then in a  moist paper towel then in a bag to germ?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 5, 2013)

I only soak old seeds--every time you handle the seeds you have a chance of damaging the tiny root or passing pathogens to the plant.  IMO, soaking them in a glass of water and/or putting them in paper towel really doesn't do anything to aid the germination of fresh seeds, but it will let you know if the seeds are viable. 

I like Rapid Rooters for sprouting seeds.  If you use rock wool, they have to be soaked in water pH'd to 5.5 because they are very alkaline.


----------



## Dman1234 (May 5, 2013)

24 hours in a glass of water and then in the dirt is how i do it.


----------



## Locked (May 5, 2013)

Dman1234 said:
			
		

> 24 hours in a glass of water and then in the dirt is how i do it.



That was the way I was doing it for a while but had a bad run so switched it up. You do have to handle them carefully but I never have problems. I don't let them get a big tail like some peeps. I just wait for them to crack and start pushing out the tap root.  Sometimes 24 hours in the glass is all they need.


----------



## Havingfun (May 5, 2013)

So in a glass of water for 24hrs you have roots?


----------



## Locked (May 5, 2013)

Havingfun said:
			
		

> So in a glass of water for 24hrs you have roots?


\

Roots, no, the beginning of a single Tap Root, yes. Looks like this>>>


----------



## Havingfun (May 5, 2013)

WOW. Then you are just planting it about 1/2" deep tap down?


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (May 5, 2013)

And bobs yur uncle 

BWD


----------



## Havingfun (May 5, 2013)

Have to try this. I have 30 seeds sitting here so might be something to try.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (May 5, 2013)

Ifin yual aint the sperienced reckon I gow with bout 4-6 tops pilgrem reckon I be waitin to gow round with all 30 might be much harder to keeps to control. What ever yual do though I be wishin yur luck to trails travellin friiend 

BWD


----------



## Havingfun (May 5, 2013)

That is not a problem just going to do 2-3 to give it a try.


----------

